
Scala use is less good than Java use for at least half of all Java projects - markokocic
http://www.javacodegeeks.com/2011/09/scala-use-is-less-good-than-java-use.html
======
spacemanaki
Some kind of dupe, I think? I guess Java Code Geeks is just an aggregator:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2967578>

~~~
markokocic
Sorry for that. Didn't notice.

